# Blue Dolphin?



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is one for the best of you. I recently purchesed a freshwater fish called a blue dolphin. light blue on top white on bottom with a stubby nose. I can not find any info on this fish and pet store will only refer to as blue dolphin. any body have one or ever heard of.  if so if u know of a website or another name that would be great. the pet store said he has only found one supplier with this fish.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Do a Google search for "Cyrtocara moorii". I'm sure you will find the fish you have.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

the Cyrtocara moorii is more of a typical fish this fish is more shark like i updated pic to a little better one thanks for the suggestion


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Look up _Cetopsis coecutiens_ (_Cetopsis _meaning "whale-like" in appearance). It's a South American catfish of the family _Cetopsidae_, and are related to the parasitic _Candiru _catfishes. They grow up to 10" long, and are pretty active. They show up at LFS in my area occasionally at around 5" in length. It should eat just about anything that'll fit in it's mouth.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

i believe that is it 
Fantastic thanks a bunch for those interested i included a pic that i found thanks to the last post
Common Name: Whale Cat 
Country(s) of Origin: Brazil, Peru, Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela 
Synonym(s): Silurus coecutiens, Silurus caecutiens 
Size: 26.5cm. (10½ins) 
Temp: 22-28 (71-83f.) 
pH: 6.0-7.0. 
Photo Credit(s): Ian Fuller 
thanks again


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They show up here sometimes as well. Very expensive though.


----------



## lovin-heat27 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Hey*

We Have a blue dolifin as well and when we got him the store said that his main diet was blood worms and beef heart. But since we have had him it seems like he has gotten a little smaller but still seems healthy and loves to swim against the flow of the filter. He did eat some small feeder fish when we had him but not any more not our channel catfish and paddle nose are the the ones that eat them. But let me know if you have any tips about this fish it seems they are becoming more popular.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

*The thread is about two years old*

If you have any pics of the paddlefish, pm them! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope you have a huge tank for the channel cat and paddlefish.


----------



## lovin-heat27 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Dang*

I didnt even notice the date..opps..well we have a 55gal and when we got our channel catfish they lady that we got it from didnt tell us that it would get as big as it has but so far it is doing great and has eaten my African butterfly and my black knife ghost fish "some how they disappered" ummm... but as long as we put good size fish in the tank and keep the feeder fish in the tank as well they seem to both be ok. any info on the blue dolphin or paddle nose let know thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

well the paddle nose is going to need a tank in the many hundreds of gallons range. They really are not appropriate aquarium species....they grow very large and never stop swimming. They are filter feeders with mouths similar to that of a basking shark.
Just to give you an idea of how large of a tank they need, my local aquarium as a tank with multiple large paddlefish....all multiple feet in length. The tank is 8,100 gallons and the tips of the paddlefish's noses are slightly pink and bumpy. I believe this is from constantly rubbing against the side of the aquarium, so if 6 or so paddlefish are slightly cramped in a tank over EIGHT THOUSAND gallons, good luck being able to keep the paddlefish long term.

BTW, the record paddlefish was over 6 feet long and weighed 144 lbs.









Eventually, the channel catfish will need a large pond.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hopefully it isn't a paddlefish as in most areas it is considered endangered.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Of course, but they're being raised in fisheries now. Every other year or so you'll see them come up for sale, then they just disappear. When I first joined waterwolves, they were pretty popular.


----------

